
Alternative career pathways for software engineers [Image] - karlhughes
https://i.imgur.com/xDg3zYR.jpg
======
karlhughes
I created this image for a post I wrote on FreeCodeCamp this week
([https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/alternative-career-
paths/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/alternative-career-paths/)), but I
figured it might be worth sharing on its own.

Burnout in software development is a real problem. I for one just left the
field to become a writers, so I created this for myself as much as the other
devs who have asked me about career changes in the past.

Hope this helps someone out there!

